# Pay up , expats!



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder how many expats will take up the offer from the Spanish tax office to regularise their tax affairs , by voluntarily registering on the tax system and paying their taxes for the last four years, with no penalties imposed.
This offer is for six months from this January.It applies most to the elderly apparently, ( although I bet a lot younger ones are eligible) 
Apparently the tax office recognises that all the confusing legislation is too much for the poor dears to understand , and now is their chance to put matters right, after living under the radar for so long.
It will be interesting to know whether there will be much resonse
Perhaps a better method will be to send out letters to all those who have signed on the foreign citizens register, but have not registered for tax , stating" We know where you live!"


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It should be emphasised that this measure is aimed not purely at expats, but also those Spanish pensioners who have returned to live in Spain in retirement and who are receiving pensions from the foreign countries they previously worked in. There has been a lot of coverage in the Spanish press about it, with complaints and petitions being got up in protest.

Hacienda da seis meses a los jubilados con pensiones del extranjero para regularizarlas sin sanción - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Complaining and protesting that people should pay their tax?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> Complaining and protesting that people should pay their tax?


Well, here's an example - complaining about fines imposed prior to this new amnesty, amid claims that previous agreements have been arbitrarily changed. Whether there's any justification for this I wouldn't know.


Emigrantes retornados entregan 25.000 firmas contra las multas de Hacienda - La Opinión A Coruña


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Perhaps a better method will be to send out letters to all those who have signed on the foreign citizens register, but have not registered for tax , stating" We know where you live!"


I doubt that Hacienda has access to this information.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mike kelly said:


> I doubt that Hacienda has access to this information.


you'd be surprised

quite a lot of people in my area have had visits over the past year or two from the Guardia - they were either on the padrón & not registered as resident, or vice versa, or were registered as resident & not doing tax returns - or various other permutations

they were given a week or two to get their paperwork straight


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> I wonder how many expats will take up the offer from the Spanish tax office to regularise their tax affairs , by voluntarily registering on the tax system and paying their taxes for the last four years, with no penalties imposed.
> This offer is for six months from this January.It applies most to the elderly apparently, ( although I bet a lot younger ones are eligible)
> Apparently the tax office recognises that all the confusing legislation is too much for the poor dears to understand , and now is their chance to put matters right, after living under the radar for so long.
> It will be interesting to know whether there will be much resonse
> Perhaps a better method will be to send out letters to all those who have signed on the foreign citizens register, but have not registered for tax , stating" We know where you live!"


The ones who won't respond are likely to be those who live in Spain but off Spain...those who drive British-registered cars, work on the black, aren't registered on the padron or with hacienda and who moan ceaselessly about how Spain rips off poor old Brits and if it weren't for them they'd all be growing tomatoes and riding donkeys...
The usual suspects.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

*David Beckham finally pays up*

Here it is - the first of the Sports celebrity Expats to 'mosey on down to the Hacienda'
during the tax penalty amnesty - but first he has to deal with the Bandido's
lying in wait for him at the local Cantina.


----------

